# Pico Reef- Dymax Iq3



## CLUSTER ONE

I just wanted to hear your comments on me possibly getting a pico reef (I forget the exact size, but i think it's around 2g). I would have 3 of those led lights total to keep some hardy corals. Id get this tank from big als on credit so it wont cost me cash. Plus i already have LR, LS and coral i could use from another tank. For fish something like a clown goby, small mantis or a shrimp or so. I'd probably add a refuge to the back with macro/mangroves insead of the mech media.

Information


----------



## Ægir

Save the money and just jump into *atleast* a 10 gal.

With a tank that small you are EXTREMELY limited to what you can keep... It doesnt take long for even the smallest frag (especially mushrooms, zoas, palys and softies) to overgrow the entire thing. Also, you might not even be able to keep more than one extremely small fish.

You would have more time spent in trimming and keeping everything in control than its worth... Its far more fun to start with a frag, and give it a chance at becoming a colony instead of constantly hacking it down.

Dont get me wrong, i think those tanks are awesome... but there are so many things that make it a PITA to keep looking good. Including how easy it is to mess up 2 gals of water, or have a salinity spike from not topping off daily.

Ask anybody who has started small, you will want atleast a 40 gal the second you set it up.


----------



## shiver905

Id say Do it.

As Gir said, Its harder maintaining a smaller reef vs a larger one. But with that said,
Setting up a pico reef is usually because you have a small area that you want covered up with something beautiful and interesting.
You already have a larger reef, Use the same water, Just take a big turkey blaster and top it off daily. (or make your own ato)

If you want a desktop or a night table reef this is it.
Its very sleek and sexy.

Watch the top offs.
3 of those LED lamps should work.

Iv been looking into the IQ3 for some time now.
If you set this up, I'll join you in a 1 month or 2.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

shiver905 said:


> Id say Do it.
> 
> As Gir said, Its harder maintaining a smaller reef vs a larger one. But with that said,
> Setting up a pico reef is usually because you have a small area that you want covered up with something beautiful and interesting.Well I may be taking down probably all my tanks including piranha tanks so this would be my only tank for a bit. This tank won't be getting setup for a while if at all and the others wont be coming down for a bit either. I like the pico as you spend say 20$ on a nice ric mushroom and have it actually cover tankspace whereas in larger tanks that 20$ ric is barly even noticed amongst rock and corals. Im probably going to check big als on boxing day sales week and mayby get it then if its cheaper.
> 
> You already have a larger reef, Use the same water, Just take a big turkey blaster and top it off daily. (or make your own ato)Probably wouldn't do an ATO as i want an AIO for the sleek look which is why i dont want any hob filters or anything like that. My thought was to use some bottle to just store ro water for topoffs
> 
> If you want a desktop or a night table reef this is it.
> Its very sleek and sexy.That would be the plan. I want a small tank for a desk or night table thats in a small area thats contained so there are no tubes for sumps, room needed for hobs, tubing of anysort visible...
> 
> Watch the top offs.
> 3 of those LED lamps should work.
> 
> Iv been looking into the IQ3 for some time now.
> If you set this up, I'll join you in a 1 month or 2.Mine wont be seyt up too soon. I want to check out big als at boxing day sales week and hopefully it will be discounted.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Ægir said:


> Save the money and just jump into *atleast* a 10 gal. 10g is about the max size i want. My main criteria is a tank that doesnt cost to run and wont need expensive bulb replacements at least every year
> 
> With a tank that small you are EXTREMELY limited to what you can keep... It doesnt take long for even the smallest frag (especially mushrooms, zoas, palys and softies) to overgrow the entire thing. Also, you might not even be able to keep more than one extremely small fish.I dont plan to keep much. Mayby no fish at all and just some sexy shrimp
> 
> You would have more time spent in trimming and keeping everything in control than its worth... Its far more fun to start with a frag, and give it a chance at becoming a colony instead of constantly hacking it down.The whole reason I want such a small tank is space and minimal cost after the initial investment. I'd like to grow frags large, but conflict arises becasue i want a small tank that can just sit on a desk or night table
> 
> Dont get me wrong, i think those tanks are awesome... but there are so many things that make it a PITA to keep looking good. Including how easy it is to mess up 2 gals of water, or have a salinity spike from not topping off daily.
> 
> Ask anybody who has started small, you will want atleast a 40 gal the second you set it up.I want 40g sw tank now. Id obviously prefer a huge reef over this little one, but size and budget are my main concerns. I may be getting out of fish keeping for a bit (in a years time) so this may be my only tank I have going so my options are a nano/pico or nothign at all. My main criteria for a tank is to be small, sleek/simple, quality and no added costs after setup for bulb replacements for tanks and refuges, adding coral every lfs trip, need for things like ro units or protein skimmers and needing to clean alot of equipment on a regular basis.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

My newest thought is to mayby try a fluval edge 6g tank as it would be similar in price then mayby just diy soem better lightign and do a planted macro and dwarf seahorse tank. Only thing i dont liek abotu the tank are the lights and the small top opening


----------



## shiver905

whats going on with this?

I like the Iq3,

Its Neat,

Not a fan of the edge..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Im still considering it. Liek i said i wasnt planning it for right away but in the futre when i have to downsize and sell all my tanks. My other option i have though of is just getting a custom 12" cube or something like that and mayby do some diy led lighting


----------

